# Measuring for a saddle need a flexi curve ????



## SAL66 (23 January 2008)

I have been told to get a flexi curve to measure for a saddle, hmmm what is it exactly, and where do I buy one from , any one else used one and did it work.

sorry to sound vague but this is a first for me.

Thanks


----------



## cazza (23 January 2008)

Go to Homebase/B&amp;Q or any of those or WHSmiths all do them they are just a flexible ruler really.


----------



## the watcher (23 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Go to Homebase/B&amp;Q or any of those or WHSmiths all do them they are just a flexible ruler really. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or get creative with a wire coathanger......


----------



## SAL66 (23 January 2008)

Thanks I will try both'i'm not known for my creativeness!!.

I guess you then trace the out line on a piece of paper and take that to a saddles along with my old saddle that is too narrow.

I'm after an ideal jessica


----------



## spaniel (23 January 2008)

A good stationers or an art shop will have flexible curves.


----------



## the watcher (23 January 2008)

Yes, with your curve or coathanger, try  to get an impression of the dimensions over the wither, and then I would also do one front to back, to demonstrate any dip in the back, or otherwise. Being a bit over cautious I would also do another impression over the back maybe 4-6" behind the first just to show whether you are dealing with a high wither on an otherwise well covered animal, or a horse that is generally thin. You can then cross refer these measurements side to side on your front to back curve.


----------



## SAL66 (23 January 2008)

Thanks the- watcher, with my first measurement is it at the highest point of the wither? also how far down the back should I measure.

Sorry if I sound a numpty!


----------



## WishfulThinker (23 January 2008)

or you can use tinfoil and make a roll of it - thats what I did


----------



## the watcher (23 January 2008)

From where the front of the saddle would sit (the true front that is, disregard any cut back in the seat), then a couple of others at about 4" intervals back should give the saddler a really clear idea of the profile of the back. If you can take a photo with your measurement points marked so much the better


----------



## kent (23 January 2008)

Daisy Duck

This is only one person's opinion, but I would forget all about measuring a horse yourself, and go to a Master Saddler to get a saddle fitted.

In my experience there is a lot more to a saddle than just a couple of measurements of the horse.  I am just a horse rider, not connected in any way with the saddlery trade, but I would strongly recommend you heed the advice given by the Society of Master Saddlers - http://www.mastersaddlers.co.uk/

One of my friends wasted about £600 through going to an unqualified saddler, and ending up, even after two separate saddles were custom made, with a saddle that patently obviously did not fit.  A proper visit with the horse, to a Master Saddler, admittedly taking about three hours, produced a saddle that fits perfectly.

This saddler is rather full of himself, (Accent on the "is") but I have to admit he did a superb job, and I would never go anywhere else now.


----------



## Pidge (23 January 2008)

sorry to jump in here but a master saddler is not qualified to fit a saddle just make them. You need to ensure you get a qualified fitter.


----------



## the watcher (23 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
sorry to jump in here but a master saddler is not qualified to fit a saddle just make them. You need to ensure you get a qualified fitter. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agree, but taking measurements and producing a template will eliminate a good many unsuitable saddles - meaning a fitter only brings out the right type


----------

